# 29th Jube 2008 - The next Midlands Breakfast Club!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Better give the folk on here a bit of advance warning for the next one!

Just over 4 weeks to go!

and I'll try my hardest to get some decent weather for this one!

for pics of the previous Breakfast Club Meets or if you've not heard about this yet, have a look at the Breakfast Club Website

www.MidlandsBreakfastClub.co.uk

Hopefully see you there!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ahh. This date is free and will be free. I'll be at this one no matter what, Promise


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Ahh. This date is free and will be free. I'll be at this one no matter what, Promise


glad you updated your original post! At least you're learning the days of the week at school!:wave::wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I was looking at July in my diary


----------

